

Golang Examples  - aburan28
http://golang-examples.tumblr.com/

======
eranation
Very familiar to me from c API, at least for file handling. But for some
reason I don't get what Go has that rust hasn't for a "better c". (Or is go
not meant for system programming and it's apples to oranges?)

In any case if I need to do some machine learning, web development or parallel
/ distributed computing then Scala will come to mind before trying to pick Go.
I rather have a bloat of features than missing some (generics, I'm looking at
you)

I think that if you manage to be a good scala reader, and the type system
makes sense to you, I simply can't think of any language that is small and
focused as a benefit.

This is why rust looks so appealing over go for me but I guess Go has
different use cases.

Can someone who is a scala developer and a go fan as well please explain to me
what's the use case for me to try go for my next project? Honest curious
question.

tl;dr I code in Scala, like Rust, and see go is very popular and looking for a
compelling argument from someone who knows all thee languages why I should try
to give go a go.

~~~
tbirdz
I think for Go proponents it is more about what the language doesn't have.
They like working with simpler languages. From what you've said that sort of
thing doesn't appeal to you much, so I don't know if there's a real compelling
need for you to try Go.

Sure on the concurrent side Go has coroutines built into the language (go-
routines), and there's something to be said about that, but there are are
coroutine libraries for many other languages.

But on the other hand Go isn't that hard to learn, certainly easier to get a
grasp on than Rust or Scala, especially if you've worked with languages like
c, c++, before.

So I'd say go ahead and give Go a try. You may find you like it, and even if
you don't it's not really that much of a time sink to pick up.

